# UCLA B.A. 2009



## lumberjackMK (Feb 27, 2009)

ok, has anyone heard from ucla who applied for the undergraduate program?

anybody know what the appropriate attire for interview process is?

where can i check to see if they received my materials etc?

Anybody got some interview stories?

come on people, wake up. let's talk about this.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Feb 28, 2009)

Bro/Sis?

I feel your pain....
No one replies on here.
They lurk.

Hear that?!
{{{{{Echo}}}}}

Just you and me....
LOL.

What's yer major? (Specialization)

Can I get you something to drink?
Cigar?

Gonna be a long wait until April...
Might as well be comfortable, no?


----------



## lumberjackMK (Feb 28, 2009)

hahaha


black label on the rocks please. and keep em coming. 


i like directing, producing, and editing. so anywhere in those areas. i just hope not all of ucla is theory and no production (for the undergrad program)

how about you?


----------



## lumberjackMK (Feb 28, 2009)

ps:  bro


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Feb 28, 2009)

Screenwriting.

No, Johnny Black.

Only Johnny Blue and Gold.

LOL


----------



## lumberjackMK (Feb 28, 2009)

good to know there are still screenwriters out there. been trying to find a good reliable writer to work with since HS. 


blue is always a tasty treat. dont forget the romeo y julieta cigars.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Feb 28, 2009)

Got the Number 2's at the ready....

Reliable as the day is long....
Got a bunch of my stuff up on Zhura.com...
(Online Screenwriters Forum)

And a video of something I wrote and shot....
"The Conversation"... there as well...

God and the Devil sitting on a park bench discussing the next thousand years... two character narrative... one location...20 minutes..$300.00 budget....entered into the Palm Beach Film Festival Screenwriter's Competition

Results at the end of March....

I know what you're thinking.... ask a guy a questions and he gives you his freaking resume....

I'm not that guy.....

LOL...


----------



## lumberjackMK (Feb 28, 2009)

hahaha. i like your sense of humor. 

let me check your stuff out on those sites. i got a music video i directed up on vimeo. 

http://vimeo.com/2359318


----------



## lumberjackMK (Feb 28, 2009)

actually seems like i gotta create an account to check those out. I'd love to see "The Conversation" uploaded up anywhere?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a free account.
It just looks expensive...
It's in public videos.

I love your video. BTW.
I like the melody track and dude's style...
Sort of a cross between Blackalicious and Akrobatik... He got a real smooth, chillax flow

"On the highway of life trying out new lanes on em..."

There's plenty of other lines in there that are killing it.

I dig the motion graphic overlay and the gritty feel the piece has of a late night in LA...I lived in Greenwich Village for a long time... NY has that same feel at night too...

I like the deep focus/rack focus use in this piece to imply disorientation and I like the constant motion of the camera. I am just glad it wasn't continually handheld...

The city shots are epic... and your editor in post did wonders for adding production value...

Superior effort. 
I dig it.

OK before you run off and see mine...know that I am a screenwriter and not a focus puller...LOL

Also know that if murder were legal here like in some Brazilian cities when your wife acts up... I would shoot/strangle/disembowel my sound person....

Other than that.. for my first time ever...it'll work...

Also check out Running (Halfway Done)... it's a screenplay under my name... I think you'll dig that.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Mar 2, 2009)

Saw "the conversation" 

i dig that a lot. I know what you mean about the sound. Not bad for your first time man. very impressive.

i'll read Running.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 2, 2009)

Kewl. Kewl.
Glad you liked that.

Still working on "Running", 60 pages deep. Some ways left to go. 

It's coming along.


----------



## My Dog Is Mean (Mar 20, 2009)

Sup guys, did you ever hear anything back from UCLA?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope.

It's a dead zone.

Me and my newest (and future classmate) home boy, LumberjackMK, just sitting here drinking Johnny Blue and Johnny Gold, smoking Romeo and Julieta #2's..... waiting till the end of April.

Cigar? Scotch?

_________________________________________________________


----------



## My Dog Is Mean (Mar 20, 2009)

Damn, that sucks me either here. 

lol, I'll take a cigar. I've never smoked one before, but who cares!


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 21, 2009)

Greg: Well, I'll cut this one for you.

(He perfectly slices the end wrapper off of a R&J #2 and hands it to MDIM)

Greg: This is a snifter of Hennessey Ellipse. Dip the end of the cigar in here.

(MDIM dips the cigar and savors the mixture of the amber liquid and the taste of tobacco. Greg holds a lit match in front the cigar)

Greg: Now pull!...slow...slow.. Nice, eh?! 

(Greg awaits a proper response from MDIM.)

MDIM: (INSERT SINCERE THANKS AND HEARTFELT EMOTION HERE)

LOL....


__________________________________________________________________


----------



## cschu011 (Mar 21, 2009)

What camera did you use for the music video?


----------



## My Dog Is Mean (Mar 21, 2009)

LOL,

Thanks!


----------



## My Dog Is Mean (Mar 21, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cschu011 (Mar 22, 2009)

Since yal were talking about films I thought I would throw in my first film.

5:30 (long Version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...feature=channel_page

5:30 (Short Version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...feature=channel_page


----------



## blsdmf (Mar 22, 2009)

Just found this through the search, did any of you get called for an interview yet? I got called to set up an interview, trying to find some people to prepare with.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 22, 2009)

CSCHU011: NICE WORK!

B: no call for me.... 8^(


----------



## cschu011 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you very much =]


----------



## lumberjackMK (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by cschu011:
> What camera did you use for the music video?



Sony pmw ex1


----------



## lumberjackMK (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by blsdmf:
> Just found this through the search, did any of you get called for an interview yet? I got called to set up an interview, trying to find some people to prepare with.



yeah me either.  when did you get called?


----------



## lumberjackMK (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by cschu011:
> Since yal were talking about films I thought I would throw in my first film.
> 
> 5:30 (long Version)
> ...



very sweet stuff.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 24, 2009)

That guy didn't even stick around for FREE cigars and FREE scotch?

Drops a bomb like that and straight up gasses us!

Well....

You guys straight?

(In light of the anxiety of not being called out of the Green Room, Greg proceeds to get virtually hammered.)

________________________________________________________________________


----------



## blsdmf (Mar 24, 2009)

> yeah me either. Frown when did you get called?


Friday the 20th


----------



## blsdmf (Mar 24, 2009)

> That guy didn't even stick around for FREE cigars and FREE scotch?
> 
> Drops a bomb like that and straight up gasses us!
> 
> ...


Like I said, i just found this thread.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by blsdmf:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">yeah me either. Frown when did you get called?


Friday the 20th </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

well if they aint callin me by next week, then i guess we all know what that means


----------



## airborne911 (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't give up hope, my fellow applicants. From what I've seen/heard, UCLA typically contacts undergraduates after they've completed their MFA/MA interviews and decisions. Over the last couple of years, they've notified undergrad applicants they plan to interview via email around April 3 or 4 for April 10 or 11 interviews, or around April 10 or 11 for April 17 or 18 interviews (basically, notifications have started the first week in April, and interviews have been held the week after notification). Some decisions have gone out 7-10 days after that, but most have come in early May. I'm not sure if things are different for international or out of state students. Unless they've decided to change everything, I think we're still in good shape. 

Perhaps blsdmf had a superb application, and they've decided to expedite him (her?). 

Anyway, I'm not giving up hope until April 15-ish.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 24, 2009)

B: No worries. Chill!

Airborne Catastrophe: Thanks for the info.


See, Gentlemen, we have time!!!! No need to  jump off a roof just yet. 

Cigar? Scotch?

_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## blsdmf (Mar 24, 2009)

> B: No worries. Chill!


all is good. I just didn't want anyone to think I'm coming in here to rub it in someones face. I'm trying to get some pointers before I go in.

airborne - thats good info. (him btw)

cigar - please. scotch - double please. (better make that a triple)


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg perfectly pigeonholes a Romeo and Julieta #2 and hands it BLSDMF.

BLSDMF accepts it and bends forward to light the cigar on the match that is in Greg's outstretched non-typing hand.

Greg pours a round of a very special blend of Johnny Walker Blue and Gold three fingers deep into glasses. He waiters them around to everyone in the virtual space.

BLSDMF grabs a glass off of the digital serving tray and raises it to everyone on the Holodeck.

BLSDMF: "To interviews and paying your dues! To getting by and getting in!"

Greg didn't ask him whether or not he liked his scotch neat. The virtual ice would have spoiled the taste. 

EVERYONE ELSE: "Here, here!!"

It wouldn't have mattered. All the shots were gone in a single motion.


LOL

______________________________________________________________________


----------



## airborne911 (Mar 25, 2009)

Killer of Trees: 

From what I've read on the grad school forums, business casual seems most appropriate for the interviews. A flashy suit hints at arrogance, and jeans and a t-shirt hint at indifference.  

As for the materials, I sent everything via certified mail. TFT had to sign for the package and the post office was supposed to notify me of delivery on their website. Well, the post office screwed the pooch and didn't post the delivery info. I sent a follow-up email to TFT and told them that I sent everything via certified mail, but the post office never notified me of delivery. TFT got back to me two weeks later and told me that everything was in order. By then, the post office had finally updated the info on their website. Gotta love the USPS.

All:

I bit the bullet and sent TFT an email begging for info about the interviews. I don't expect a reply, but if I get one, I'll let you know what's going on. 

Cigar Aficionado:

Gave up the hooch after too many trips to hoosegow, but a cigar sure sounds good.

Anyway, the wait is killing me. I've been admitted to all of my back up schools, but haven't heard a peep out of my top two choices.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Mar 29, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> Killer of Trees:
> 
> From what I've read on the grad school forums, business casual seems most appropriate for the interviews. A flashy suit hints at arrogance, and jeans and a t-shirt hint at indifference.
> ...




thanks for the info warrior of the clouds. so i guess some nice khakis with a button up no tie should do the trick. i dont feel like myself at all in that ****. 

i got in at ucsb, uci, csulb, csuf, csun. still waiting on LA, the last one. 

if i dont get in there im most likely gonna go to LB.

heard in three years LB will become UC. true story?


----------



## airborne911 (Mar 29, 2009)

I got in at CSUN and CSULB too, plus UC Santa Cruz (don't ask). I'm waiting on UCLA and USC. I found out from one of my professors recently that UCLA likes to reserve a few slots for international and out of state students, so it's not even really 15 transfers. It's more like 7 from California, 4 from out of state, and 4 international. 

I read somewhere else that a few more people have received interview calls from UCLA, so I'm ready to move on with my life. It looks like Long Beach for me. I don't know how much credence can be placed in a selection process that rejected Spielberg (both UCLA and USC) anyway, so eff it. 

As for CSULB becoming a UC, it seems the rumor has been floating around for a few years, but officials at the school say "it ain't gonna happen."

Here's a link to an article on the topic:

http://www.daily49er.com/2.292...-very-likely-1.90709

Anyway, I'll probably be accepting my offer from CSULB in the next two weeks here, and barring a last minute acceptance from USC (plus a substantial financial aid offer), I'll be there in the fall. I really just want to learn the fundamentals of production while I focus on my writing during my undergrad years, and then shift my focus to production in grad school. From everything I've heard, Long Beach has a strong program, and they have a good acceptance rate to some of the top grad programs in the nation.

It seems I've written a short novel here. I guess I needed to vent. 

Anyway, good luck to all, and for those of you who end up at Long Beach, let me know. It'll be cool to put a face with the names come August.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Mar 30, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> I got in at CSUN and CSULB too, plus UC Santa Cruz (don't ask). I'm waiting on UCLA and USC. I found out from one of my professors recently that UCLA likes to reserve a few slots for international and out of state students, so it's not even really 15 transfers. It's more like 7 from California, 4 from out of state, and 4 international.
> 
> I read somewhere else that a few more people have received interview calls from UCLA, so I'm ready to move on with my life. It looks like Long Beach for me. I don't know how much credence can be placed in a selection process that rejected Spielberg (both UCLA and USC) anyway, so eff it.
> ...



agreed my friend. im starting to doubt ucla as well. looks like it will be LB for me as well. Let me know what you make official and ill let you know as well. let's do this **** already.


----------



## airborne911 (Mar 30, 2009)

I just got off the phone with TFT undergrad admissions. It's over. All interview notifications have gone out. Good luck blsdmf. I'm off to Long Beach, the number one choice for those rejected by their number one choice.  

We might as well start a Long Beach thread so we can start obsessing over the Production Option interviews.


----------



## matt kendzior (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello all, 

I am a current UCLA Producers Program student. If any of you have any questions concerning the program or the admissions process (I went through this last year and the waiting period is far from enjoyable), then please feel free to post them to this thread or message me. Congratulations to all those who have interviewed and been accepted. 
For those that have not yet heard a decision or didn't get that acceptance email, there is a summer institute in producing being offered. I mention this because it consists of many of the classes that I have and will take during my two years at UCLA. This is an incredible opportunity as professional internships are also part of the institute's curriculum. Take advantage of the resources and connections that UCLA has. Check out the Summer Institute for Motion Picture Producing at http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...institute-producing/


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> I just got off the phone with TFT undergrad admissions. It's over. All interview notifications have gone out. Good luck blsdmf. I'm off to Long Beach, the number one choice for those rejected by their number one choice.
> 
> We might as well start a Long Beach thread so we can start obsessing over the Production Option interviews.



interview option? i had a question about that, i thought they were suppose to interview us, but then i got a letter of acceptance....? no interview?



how can i make sure ucla is already done selecting? damn i didnt make the interviews...kinda discouraging


----------



## airborne911 (Apr 1, 2009)

Be not discouraged, my friend. Statistically speaking, we had a better chance of getting into Harvard Law School than UCLAs film program. Remember, they do reserve slots at UCLA for certain types of students, so we were really competing for maybe five or six truly available slots. 

As for making sure they're done selecting, I spoke with Erica Flener, the undergrad admissions counselor. There is no higher authority available to speak with without going straight to the Dean of Admissions. She assured me that all interviewees have been notified.

As for Long Beach, there are two options. One is the Media Option, which is critical studies, theory, writing, and some production courses. The other is the Production Option, which focuses on, well, production. All applicants who meet the minimum standards for Film (Impacted Major Standards) are allowed into the Media Option. The Production Option requires a portfolio review and an interview. Fifty students are then admitted to the Production Option. The rest go into the Media Option. The initial acceptance to Long Beach assures that you will be allowed into the Media Option, but if you applied for Production, you have to go through the supplemental screening and interviews. If you don't make it, you will still be able to attend the film program under the Media Option. I spoke with Long Beach yesterday, and they told me that interview notifications will begin in mid April. Interviews will be scheduled for May. Don't fret if you don't get into production. One of my film professors who also works at CSULB told me that there are only three production courses that Media Option students aren't allowed to enroll in. Media Option students can take all of the writing courses, the directing course, the introductory production courses, the editing courses, the sound courses, etc.

I think that's it. If you have any other questions about CSULB, let me know. I'll be going down there for the open house on April 24. There are going to be reps from Film available for questions.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll probably see you there.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> Be not discouraged, my friend. Statistically speaking, we had a better chance of getting into Harvard Law School than UCLAs film program. Remember, they do reserve slots at UCLA for certain types of students, so we were really competing for maybe five or six truly available slots.
> 
> As for making sure they're done selecting, I spoke with Erica Flener, the undergrad admissions counselor. There is no higher authority available to speak with without going straight to the Dean of Admissions. She assured me that all interviewees have been notified.
> ...




Question, so if i go ahead and accept their admission into csulb media option (which is what i got accepted into, but i did send in a portfolio and what not for the production option), will it forfeit my possibility of getting into the production option? or is it ok to accept their offer and then if i get an interview and pass, they will automatically change the option to production...?


----------



## airborne911 (Apr 15, 2009)

You can accept their offer and they automatically change you over to Production if you get in. I'm heading over there tomorrow, and I plan to swing by the FEA office to see what's up with the interviews. I'll let you know what's going on.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by airborne911:
> You can accept their offer and they automatically change you over to Production if you get in. I'm heading over there tomorrow, and I plan to swing by the FEA office to see what's up with the interviews. I'll let you know what's going on.



sounds good my man. thank you


----------



## airborne911 (Apr 16, 2009)

Calls for production interviews at Long Beach will begin next week, according to a professor in the Film Department who asked the powers that be this morning.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 16, 2009)

alright, let's do this. if not production ill still do media.


----------



## airborne911 (Apr 16, 2009)

> Originally posted by lumberjackMK:
> alright, let's do this. if not production ill still do media.



PM'd you some detailed info.


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 23, 2009)

any news? they sent me an email answering my question about decisions, and they told me decisions have been made and to check the website.....i got to the website and it still has no decisions made....but i noticed i ahve a ucla student ID #....???? what the **** is going on at this ****in school. i'm starting to get annoyed


----------



## blsdmf (Apr 24, 2009)

what decision are you waiting for?


----------



## lumberjackMK (Apr 24, 2009)

im waiting for my rejection letter since i didnt get an interview


----------



## Geiver (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey everyone! I'm not sure if you're all still looking at this forum, it has been a while, but I wanted to get in contact with the people that got accepted into the program. I am one of the 15 students that is going into the major from within UCLA. I am trying to organize an event for all of us to get to know each other. Add me on facebook if you see this. My name is Jeff Bourg and my email is Jeff.JeffTaylor@gmail.com. See ya soon!


----------

